

HTTP2 explained – Background, protocol, implementations [pdf] - lecss
http://daniel.haxx.se/http2/http2-v1.10.pdf

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9038613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9038613)

